# Pulled the trigger on my first kayak



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Just ordered a kayak and a fishfinder from walmart. I will picking it up on Friday and hope to have it out on the water by next week. I have to say that im fairly excited. 
The maiden voyage will be in and around st.clair.


----------



## AllenMorgan (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome to the plastic navy!


----------



## toyboater (Oct 7, 2010)

I would say pick up a cheap seat cushion that doesn't hold water (closed cell foam). Fun times ahead!


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

There it is!


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

I have the same boat. My only complaint is the hard seat so as was previously suggested pick up a cushion. Or do like I plan...eat lots to get your own cushion.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Buckbaker said:


> I have the same boat. My only complaint is the hard seat so as was previously suggested pick up a cushion. Or do like I plan...eat lots to get your own cushion.


I hear ya on the seat. Next time I will have a folded beach towel and a thermo seat. Internet reviews say that when you are a taller, that you should take the foot rests out. I'm 6'1 and really missed the foot rests. I'm the farthest position that are very comfortable.


----------



## Wayne R (Oct 25, 2013)

Congrats on your new fishing addiction, uh I mean, hobby!


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm getting shorter as I age (gravity) my SOT is a tight fit after the suit and wading boots. Bought the two yaks sight unseen from Summit in Lansing three springs ago. Wish I had tested some others out before. Welcome to the forum. Those Sun Dolphins are made by KL in Muskegon. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Bought seats from Austin Canoe and Kayak. And I sit on an air bladder cushion, if I remember to
take it out of the Fjord. Haven't remembered to take it to the fishing boat yet. But I am always
moving about doing this n that. Not allowing rigor mortis to adhere.


----------

